# Posting pictures how?



## ericmark (24 Mar 2019)

I use many forums and to direct to a picture seems reasonable universal but to transfer a picture one has taken ones self varies a lot, and now talktalk have removed their website I don't have some where to post a picture to direct to, and even if I did, it means when I delete the picture to make space for others the picture is lost from the thread. 

Some forums are simple drag and drop, others you have to make a gallery, not a bad idea as you can use same picture in many posts, but can't see how I post pictures on this forum other than link to it and post on another forum.


----------



## Slick (24 Mar 2019)

Press upload a file beside the post reply button and choose your picture from there, either thumbnail or full image.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Mar 2019)

You can of course post a link to a photo sharing site but the easiest way if the pictures are on the phone /tablet/ computer you are using to access this site is the 'upload a file' button where you can then select where your photos are stored and then choose the one(ones) you want.


----------



## Katherine (24 Mar 2019)

We do have a gallery where you can create your own album(s)


----------

